# "Factory" images for unrooting and locking an IMM76Q phone



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

I received a replacement phone with the IMM76Q build. Since the toolkit is not released, on XDA I found this zip to get my phone back to IMM76Q, but I need to un root and re-lock without going back to IMM76K.
http://www.randompha...axy-nexus/i515/ (http://forum.xda-dev...=1754494&page=5)

What can I do in the change the ICL53F image files currently in circulation for all the Toro "Unroot and lock" guides so it is the way it came from the factory? Could a kind soul on here possibly get the toolkit changed? I'm sure this will be cropping up a lot in coming months.
Thank you for reading and possibly helping!

SOLUTION. I am not a professional, I didn't stay at a Holiday Inn last night, and what you do with your phone is your responsibility. This is only what I did.

Download the zip file from above or from the post on page 2.
Flash your factory images via your "return to stock" method of choice via fastboot or some toolkit. (I have done this only from bootloader.)
Now your phone is OEM stock software, unrooted, but still unlocked.

The IMM76Q zip can not be flashed in stock recovery. BUT, based upon past idiocy on my part, I remembered I could install a recovery and it wouldn't persist across a reboot. 
From a stock, unlocked, unrooted phone in bootloader:
Flash TWRP since there is no superuser apk to get embedded in the system files. 
Boot to recovery. 
Flash zip in recovery.
Reboot system.
Reboot to bootloader.
Lock.
Reboot.
Then you can factory reset the phone and be on your way.

I think.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

You can go back to IMM76K and no one will ever know that you were on IMM76Q. As long as it's on some kind of stock ROM & locked, you'll be fine.

You really can't change an image to become IMM76Q. There is way too many changes to even think about it.


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

brkshr said:


> You can go back to IMM76K and no one will ever know that you were on IMM76Q. As long as it's on some kind of stock ROM & locked, you'll be fine.
> 
> You really can't change an image to become IMM76Q. There is way too many changes to even think about it.


I think the build date (8/03 from Korea) would tip off if I send it back, which I think I have to. I believe Q was the workaround for Samsung to continue importing them after the injuction because of the lawsuit. I can imagine it would be a PITA.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

uh-oh said:


> I think the build date (8/03 from Korea) would tip off if I send it back, which I think I have to. I believe Q was the workaround for Samsung to continue importing them after the injuction because of the lawsuit. I can imagine it would be a PITA.


I see your dilemma... I think you're SOL until the image is available here

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images

Hopefully, someone else will have a better answer for you.


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

uh-oh said:


> I think the build date (8/03 from Korea) would tip off if I send it back, which I think I have to. I believe Q was the workaround for Samsung to continue importing them after the injuction because of the lawsuit. I can imagine it would be a PITA.


If you went back to IMM76K (complete stock) it SHOULD (not positive but it should) give you a notice to do the OTA to get to IMM76Q. If not then check Google for the factory image of IMM76Q and use ADB if they have it.


----------



## DeeBoFour20 (Jul 26, 2012)

SWEEN said:


> If you went back to IMM76K (complete stock) it SHOULD (not positive but it should) give you a notice to do the OTA to get to IMM76Q. If not then check Google for the factory image of IMM76Q and use ADB if they have it.


Very doubtful. I recently restored to stock using the IMM76K factory image from Google and haven't gotten an OTA. I don't think they were meant to be widely available. I don't even know what the changes were since so few people got it.


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

SWEEN said:


> If you went back to IMM76K (complete stock) it SHOULD (not positive but it should) give you a notice to do the OTA to get to IMM76Q. If not then check Google for the factory image of IMM76Q and use ADB if they have it.


That is exactly what I was hoping would happen, but so far only got the K.

So is the long story short to anyone else in the same boat: don't root your phone until factory Q images are available if you want to be able to send it back?

The only real impact I saw was the loss of search functionality for the device.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

uh-oh said:


> That is exactly what I was hoping would happen, but so far only got the K.
> 
> So is the long story short to anyone else in the same boat: don't root your phone until factory Q images are available if you want to be able to send it back?
> 
> The only real impact I saw was the loss of search functionality for the device.


I've sent back 3 replacements with the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]IMM76K build. They all came with the newer build with the Q. I had no problems. I even got emails saying thank you for returning them to VZW.[/background]


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

uh-oh said:


> That is exactly what I was hoping would happen, but so far only got the K.
> 
> So is the long story short to anyone else in the same boat: don't root your phone until factory Q images are available if you want to be able to send it back?
> 
> The only real impact I saw was the loss of search functionality for the device.


Ya was looking around and doesn't look like there's a way to get to "Q" I would say that as long as you were locked and stock that there shouldn't be a problem returning it though.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

flash imm76k image files then flash the imm76q update zip


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

razorloves said:


> flash imm76k image files then flash the imm76q update zip


This.
Why did it take 10 responses for someone to say this? Lol.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> This.
> Why did it take 10 responses for someone to say this? Lol.


I wasn't aware there was an update zip









Edit: anyone wanna link it for the OP?


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I wasn't aware there was an update zip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me either.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I wasn't aware there was an update zip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's available on XDA somewhere, but no one really uses it because all it really did was disable local search from what I've read. Maybe a few framework changes as well, but nothing substantial.


----------



## Nismo4x4 (Sep 17, 2011)

Since no one else has, here's the official IMM76Q link from Google.

http://android.clien...6K.b91e5f74.zip

P.S.- Make sure you're on the stock unrooted IMM76K or it may not work.


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

Nismo4x4 said:


> Since no one else has, here's the official IMM76Q link from Google.
> 
> http://android.clien...6K.b91e5f74.zip
> 
> P.S.- Make sure you're on the stock unrooted IMM76K or it may not work.


If you're stocked and unrooted how could you flash this?

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


----------



## Nismo4x4 (Sep 17, 2011)

It's signed so it'll work in stock recovery.


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

Nismo4x4 said:


> If you're stocked and unrooted how could you flash this?
> 
> Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


If it's an update.zip you can flash it with stock recovery.


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

Well, I had linked the zip in the OP, but I am having trouble getting it to flash.
Would this be the proper command order? I've come to an impasse... Do I need to extract the files from the zip and flash each individually?

fastboot-windows flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primela03.img
fastboot-windows reboot-bootloader
fastboot-windows flash radio radio-toro-i515.fc05.img
fastboot-windows reboot-bootloader
fastboot-windows flash radio-cdma radio-cdma-toro-i515.fc04.img
fastboot-windows reboot-bootloader
fastboot-windows -w update image-mysid-imm76k.zip
fastboot-windows reboot-bootloader
fastboot-windows -w update b91e5f741f80.signed-mysid-IMM76Q-from-IMM76K.b91e5f74.zip
fastboot-windows oem lock

I keep getting an error that the Q update " archive does not contain 'android-info.txt'".

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

uh-oh said:


> Well, I had linked the zip in the OP, but I am having trouble getting it to flash.
> Would this be the proper command order? I've come to an impasse... Do I need to extract the files from the zip and flash each individually?
> 
> fastboot-windows flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primela03.img
> ...


Are you letting it boot up into K first? Don't know if that would matter or not. Is the one for Q and "update.zip"? If so I would just let it boot into K then flash with stock recovery.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

uh-oh said:


> Well, I had linked the zip in the OP, but I am having trouble getting it to flash.
> Would this be the proper command order? I've come to an impasse... Do I need to extract the files from the zip and flash each individually?
> 
> fastboot-windows flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primela03.img
> ...


You can't flash an ota update zip in fastboot mode. Return to stock imm76k, then boot up your phone. Then put the imm76q update zip on your sdcard partition. Then boot into recovery and flash it


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

SWEEN said:


> Are you letting it boot up into K first? Don't know if that would matter or not. Is the one for Q and "update.zip"? If so I would just let it boot into K then flash with stock recovery.


Yes, sir, boot into K, reboot to stock recovery, then try to flash the zip, but it is not labeled as an update. I tried flashing it a couple of ways, with the "fastboot-windows -w update b91..." (resulted in "archive does not contain 'android-info.txt' error: update package has no android-info.txt", which is a text file in the mysid update file) and then tried "fastboot-windows flash b91..." (resulted in "unknown partition 'b91....zip' error: cannot determine image filename for 'b91...zip'"). Is there another way to flash it?


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

uh-oh said:


> Yes, sir, boot into K, reboot to stock recovery, then try to flash the zip, but it is not labeled as an update. I tried flashing it a couple of ways, with the "fastboot-windows -w update b91..." (resulted in "archive does not contain 'android-info.txt' error: update package has no android-info.txt", which is a text file in the mysid update file) and then tried "fastboot-windows flash b91..." (resulted in "unknown partition 'b91....zip' error: cannot determine image filename for 'b91...zip'"). Is there another way to flash it?


Based on the size of the file and the contents it seems like it's a patch meant for recovery. Once you have it booting on K rename the file to "update.zip" then try it that way. I'm not an expert or anything but I would imagine that worst case scenario if it didn't take it would just stay on "K" or you would have to ADB and reflash the K .img. I only tinker on the side so I don't have the most vast knowledge on the inner workings of everything but hopefully that should work for ya. I know I've had to do something like that when I had my Charge.


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

razorloves said:


> You can't flash an ota update zip in fastboot mode. Return to stock imm76k, then boot up your phone. Then put the imm76q update zip on your sdcard partition. Then boot into recovery and flash it


OK, but is that assuming I have some sort of recovery installed? Then how do I unroot and lock while maintaining the Q image? Right now my phone is stock and unlocked, unrooted.

EDIT: The zip can not be flashed in stock recovery. BUT, based upon past idiocy on my part, I remembered I could install a recovery and it wouldn't persist across a reboot. 
From a stock, unlocked, unrooted phone:
Flashed TWRP since there is no superuser apk to get embedded in the system files. 
Then boot to recovery. 
Flash zip in recovery.
reboot system.
Reboot to bootloader.
Lock.
Reboot.
Then you can factory reset the phone and be on your way.

Enjoy.


----------



## woody_105 (May 17, 2012)

You can use Wug's tool kit to flash back to K then use it to flash into temporary cwd recovery and choose to install update zip from your computer. Kind of the long way to get there but its just another option. Its pretty easy to figure out if, you just have to play around with it a bit.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

woody_105 said:


> You can use Wug's tool kit to flash back to K then use it to flash into temporary cwd recovery and choose to install update zip from your computer. Kind of the long way to get there but its just another option. Its pretty easy to figure out if, you just have to play around with it a bit.


We're way past using a toolkit...it isn't going to do anything that we already know.


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

woody_105 said:


> You can use Wug's tool kit to flash back to K then use it to flash into temporary cwd recovery and choose to install update zip from your computer. Kind of the long way to get there but its just another option. Its pretty easy to figure out if, you just have to play around with it a bit.


I tried that, but it didn't work because the txt file is missing.
I don't think (and this is based purely upon inductive reasoning) VZW will push this down OTA unless Samsung loses the case. As it is, the only phones _requiring_ the update are new devices being imported to the USA. There is no reason at this time for VZW to push down to existing devices.
Anyone else receiving new phones will have this problem until the factory image gets released. I'd rather not roll the dice when returning a phone.


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

Well when I go into stock recovery locked and unrooted it looks for a file in the /cache directory to flash. Now my question is can I adb push the update.zip to that directory without root. I know I can't write to system from a file explorer but is there a way to get temporary root access through adb?

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

I really do not think the person checking the phone in will know or even be looking for a K or Q.

Technically in Verizon's system they probably have the K listed as the latest update since Verizon has not pushed anything newer out then that. So technically that is Verizon's latest update for the mass public. So if you think who ever is checking in these phones will check the date of your refurb, then look to see if you have the Q update and not the K, you have much more confidence in them then most of us.

Anyway, I know what you are saying about piece of mind though knowing it is exactly how you received it.......


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sent back a gnex with 4.0.2 using Odin and had no issues

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

nexgeezus said:


> Well when I go into stock recovery locked and unrooted it looks for a file in the /cache directory to flash. Now my question is can I adb push the update.zip to that directory without root. I know I can't write to system from a file explorer but is there a way to get temporary root access through adb?
> 
> Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


I dl'd the zip to my PC and c/p'd to the "Download" folder on the phone, then flashed in TWRP, unrooted.


----------

